# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  how do YOU transition into dreams from WILDS?

## Erii

ok sorry that the title is weird, but when you are in SP and seeing HI, ringing in your ears,ect. what works best for you to go into a dream? last night I got ringing in my ears when I was doing  CAN WILD and was experiencing HI, but I didn't know how to transition into a dream? so what do you do?

----------


## Brunor2

Yeah, exactly my question. I'm yet a failure at WILDs, though I do want to learn it. I don't know how to transition from the SP to the dream, I have tried various methods: couting, rolling to my side, imagining tactile sensations or a dream scape, etc. I seen to never transition to the dream, and I have been trying for almost two months now.
I'll keep an eye at other's tips.

----------


## SuddenGun007

I had the same problem we WILDing on my first few unsuccessful attempts. Since everyone will be different I can only tell you what I have done. I will remain in SP until it all is over, the ringing, the weird HI that I get. Often times, it will seem that instead of just seeing the back of my eyelids, that I will actually be in a black hole, or the "void" as I call it. That the space has taken on a 3D element. That my consciousness will actually be in this vast emptiness. That I don't have to physically keep my eyes close. From there it is easy to just start moving, but you have to be in the void, you can't be able to feel your real body, or hear the fan in the background. Once in this void, you can just literally drift into one of your HI images. Or you can "roll" or conscious, and try to walk out of your room when you feel like you are floating. I sometimes won't get sight, but I can feel, hear, and touch things. I don't know if I am being clear or not, sorry if not. But that is the best way to explain it, some people actually zoom through the void, into a dream scape, others step into a dream.

----------


## eicca

> I had the same problem we WILDing on my first few unsuccessful attempts. Since everyone will be different I can only tell you what I have done. I will remain in SP until it all is over, the ringing, the weird HI that I get. Often times, it will seem that instead of just seeing the back of my eyelids, that I will actually be in a black hole, or the "void" as I call it. That the space has taken on a 3D element. That my consciousness will actually be in this vast emptiness. That I don't have to physically keep my eyes close. From there it is easy to just start moving, but you have to be in the void, you can't be able to feel your real body, or hear the fan in the background. Once in this void, you can just literally drift into one of your HI images. Or you can "roll" or conscious, and try to walk out of your room when you feel like you are floating. I sometimes won't get sight, but I can feel, hear, and touch things. I don't know if I am being clear or not, sorry if not. But that is the best way to explain it, some people actually zoom through the void, into a dream scape, others step into a dream.



I made it into that void the very first time I tried a WILD, and now I only get as far as sleep paralysis and hit a wall or something.

----------


## Erii

Well thank you  :smiley:  that sounds helpful,so just wait out through the sp? I e heard of that black hole thing before....I'm gonna try to wild tonight and see what happens  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

Well I wish luck to you  ::D:  I will see what works for me so maybe I could help you
even though you've pretty much heard of all the other ways but I'll try to help  :smiley:

----------


## SuddenGun007

Yea, once you are in that void, then just think of it as a dream, you can walk around. Fly if you want, another user said when he gets in one, flies as fast as he can, hitting the speed of sound and literally just ripping the void open and getting into a dream. Another way is think of your room, now you probably know your house by heart, so try to walk the same steps from your bedroom door, to the door outside. Doing that can almost guarantee that you end up outside your dream house. Just try to think that your eyes are closed and that you are navigating your home. Don't try to "open" your eyes when you still can't see anything, but can feel things, and hear things. As you might end up very well in opening up your real eyes.

----------


## Serenity

Bumping this over to the WILD forums  :smiley:  Carry on, folks  ::D:

----------


## WaterDreamer

> I had the same problem we WILDing on my first few unsuccessful attempts. Since everyone will be different I can only tell you what I have done. I will remain in SP until it all is over, the ringing, the weird HI that I get. Often times, it will seem that instead of just seeing the back of my eyelids, that I will actually be in a black hole, or the "void" as I call it. That the space has taken on a 3D element. That my consciousness will actually be in this vast emptiness. That I don't have to physically keep my eyes close. From there it is easy to just start moving, but you have to be in the void, you can't be able to feel your real body, or hear the fan in the background. Once in this void, you can just literally drift into one of your HI images. Or you can "roll" or conscious, and try to walk out of your room when you feel like you are floating. I sometimes won't get sight, but I can feel, hear, and touch things. I don't know if I am being clear or not, sorry if not. But that is the best way to explain it, some people actually zoom through the void, into a dream scape, others step into a dream.



That was actually a fantastic description, extremely detailed & vivid!  Sounds awesome, I look forward to trying WILD

----------


## Erii

I hope I can experience that! I didn't hear any of my  alarms lastnight  :Sad:  how long did it take you to get your first wild?

----------


## Serenity

> I had the same problem we WILDing on my first few unsuccessful attempts. Since everyone will be different I can only tell you what I have done. I will remain in SP until it all is over, the ringing, the weird HI that I get. Often times, it will seem that instead of just seeing the back of my eyelids, that I will actually be in a black hole, or the "void" as I call it. That the space has taken on a 3D element. That my consciousness will actually be in this vast emptiness. That I don't have to physically keep my eyes close. From there it is easy to just start moving, but you have to be in the void, you can't be able to feel your real body, or hear the fan in the background. Once in this void, you can just literally drift into one of your HI images. Or you can "roll" or conscious, and try to walk out of your room when you feel like you are floating. I sometimes won't get sight, but I can feel, hear, and touch things. I don't know if I am being clear or not, sorry if not. But that is the best way to explain it, some people actually zoom through the void, into a dream scape, others step into a dream.



You know, after a lot of trial and error, I've come to realize that it's this exact feeling I need to look for. I've seen a marked increase in my false awakenings, lately... but one in particular, I noticed that void you were talking about, but didn't really understand that _that's_ what I noticed. I must've unconsciously noticed it, because my next thought was "This might still be a dream right now."

Depending on your views, this experience of mine could have actually been an unintentional AP. I got out of bed and it felt like I was moving my actual body. I didn't look behind me, but I bet I would've seen myself there. I know it was a WILD or AP though, cos my alarm clock ended up disrupting this scene.





> I made it into that void the very first time I tried a WILD, and now I only get as far as sleep paralysis and hit a wall or something.



Me too  :Sad:  In the past, what I've done, especially if I'm stuck in some uncomfortable SP, is I'll try to introduce something to get my mind off of it. Best one for me is to try to reintroduce the relaxation phase back into the game. Only this time, with each exhale (since I do a breathing technique) it sinks me lower into my couch, deeper into a trance. I tried this once and managed to produce SP vibrations.

As a general reminder to the thread readers, there is a very high chance that once you pass through the HH sensations (like the vibrations, or noises or imagery) and you just see black, you might feel like you are still awake and lying wherever it is you are lying... but you may already be asleep at this point. Really good practice to do a small RC check, like pinching your nose and trying to breathe. You may be pleasantly surprised!  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

but I did make myself have a false awakening because I didn't like my dream scene haha

----------


## JDKendall

I simply try to sit up in my bed. My real body, being paralyzed, won't actually move, but I'll sit up instead with my dream body. It feels like I'm breaking through a barrier to the dream world. I usually am in my room like normal when I get there, and it can be quite deceiving, so do a reality check to make certain you're dreaming.

----------


## eicca

Even if I had a false awakening, that would make me happy (since it's progress) but nooooooo, I'll start feeling sinking or floating motions, my limbs will feel like lead, and then it all just kind of goes away. All my reality checks pass...

----------


## Erii

haha I only wanted a FA last night because I didn't like the dream I was in xD  try to make yourself have one in a lucid dream if you want, and see if it works  :smiley:

----------


## SuddenGun007

Some of my experiences actually might have been classified as OBE, or AP. Good work on getting into that void, the more times you do it the better at transitioning gets. In my opinion, the transition is over. Once your in the void, just start moving around. Glad to be of help!

----------


## JDKendall

I have never been in sleep paralysis without transitioning into a dream with my above method.

----------


## Serenity

Interesting phenomena last night...

I must've transitioned without even knowing it, because I don't recall losing conscious, or the awareness that I was asleep on my couch. But I must've done, at some point. What followed was a series of false awakenings (each one starting me back off on the couch, in the same position I fell asleep in!), where I kept "waking up" and "WILDing" back to sleep. Odd!

----------


## Ladusence

Once SP hits and the noise has gotten to its max and vanished, I just expect to be in my room most of the time and then I can see my ceiling even without opening my eyes x)
First thing I do at this point is lifting my hands and check them out.

----------


## Choogly

JD Kendal, when you use your technique, do you try to sit up as soon as you feel sleep paralysis? Or do you wait until you feel some "peak" or other indicator? I'm interested in giving it a shot

----------


## JDKendall

I sit up as soon as I feel sleep paralysis. If you don't know what sleep paralysis feels like, sit up and see if you think you're far enough in. If you weren't, then be sure to go further next time.

----------


## elucid

Just jump into it or have the intention of jumping into it.

----------


## Judge

> I had the same problem we WILDing on my first few unsuccessful attempts. Since everyone will be different I can only tell you what I have done. I will remain in SP until it all is over, the ringing, the weird HI that I get. Often times, it will seem that instead of just seeing the back of my eyelids, that I will actually be in a black hole, or the "void" as I call it. That the space has taken on a 3D element. That my consciousness will actually be in this vast emptiness. That I don't have to physically keep my eyes close. From there it is easy to just start moving, but you have to be in the void, you can't be able to feel your real body, or hear the fan in the background. Once in this void, you can just literally drift into one of your HI images. Or you can "roll" or conscious, and try to walk out of your room when you feel like you are floating. I sometimes won't get sight, but I can feel, hear, and touch things. I don't know if I am being clear or not, sorry if not. But that is the best way to explain it, some people actually zoom through the void, into a dream scape, others step into a dream.



I love that feeling! The "Void" as you call it. But I always accidentally think about my fan and snap out:/

----------


## WaterDreamer

> I had the same problem we WILDing on my first few unsuccessful attempts. Since everyone will be different I can only tell you what I have done. I will remain in SP until it all is over, the ringing, the weird HI that I get. Often times, it will seem that instead of just seeing the back of my eyelids, that I will actually be in a black hole, or the "void" as I call it. That the space has taken on a 3D element. That my consciousness will actually be in this vast emptiness. That I don't have to physically keep my eyes close. From there it is easy to just start moving, but you have to be in the void, you can't be able to feel your real body, or hear the fan in the background. Once in this void, you can just literally drift into one of your HI images. Or you can "roll" or conscious, and try to walk out of your room when you feel like you are floating. I sometimes won't get sight, but I can feel, hear, and touch things. I don't know if I am being clear or not, sorry if not. But that is the best way to explain it, some people actually zoom through the void, into a dream scape, others step into a dream.



I've just experienced this void thing!  In addition to working toward DILDing, I've started trying WILD recently, and just a few days ago I think I was close.  It was just like you described:  The black behind my eyes suddenly seemed to expand into a large 3D space.  AND I could no longer feel my body at all!  This was after I felt SP & stopped seeing swirly colors.  It was incredible.  I started getting excited and analyzing it, and unfortunately snapped back to reality.

The last time I looked at this thread was before I made any WILD attempts, so now I really appreciate the various tips on breaking out of the void & moving around.  I hadn't considered that I may have already been in a dream, as someone mentioned.  Now that I've experienced this firsthand, I'm more motivated than ever.  I will keep trying this.

----------


## dreamstudent

God Getting to SP is easy for me its the transitioning thats hard..poop

lucid dreaming is the shit

----------


## Robot_Butler

I try to induce the feeling of movement, along with a visualization of me doing something familiar and tactile.  By the time I enter the dream, I lose track of my physical body in bed, and my new imagined body becomes "real."

----------


## jshumck

> I try to induce the feeling of movement, along with a visualization of me doing something familiar and tactile.  By the time I enter the dream, I lose track of my physical body in bed, and my new imagined body becomes "real."



Wow that's really interesting I'll have to try this... Can you add more to that or is that it?

----------


## SilverBullet

Well this is weird cause every time I start getting into SP I automatically transition with no effort. I just wait a little bit after the HS and open my eyes. Then I'm in a dream.

----------


## QuietWhun

I usually focus on an image (last time was a cave) and end up in it within a dream. But I do notice its not very clear up until I do reality checks, and feel around.  For me using any place I have been to in the past gets me to transition over easily.

----------


## Orior

Well, I've only successfully WILDed twice. But for me, once I reach this "void" I just wait it out. I just remain passive, and the void eventually brings me into the dream. I guess the location I end up in, is affected by my thoughts, and where I expect to be. In both of my cases I felt like waking up when I entered the dream.

----------


## SuddenGun007

Have been away for awhile, but got a couple of email notifications from the responses on here, I congratulate all of you for achieving your goals. Once you know the void, Lucid Dreaming only gets better!

----------


## dreamstudent

> Once you know the void, Lucid Dreaming only gets better!



What i want to hear!!!

Cheaaa BURR

----------


## dreamstudent

> I just wait a little bit after the HS and open my eyes.



What is HS??

----------


## SilverBullet

Hypnagogic Sounds. Search it up on google.

----------


## jshumck

You guys all make it sound so easy... Is this because you have practiced a lot? Well, what I'm trying to say is how can I learn from my mistakes? I have been reading about this for a long time and would really like to have an induced lucid dream. I've had LDs before but non induced.

----------


## SilverBullet

I haven't practiced transitioning at all. It just happens. I guess my subconscious just thinks that I'm going to get up in my room. So I don't need to think about it.
All of my WILDs start from me getting up from bed.

----------


## SuddenGun007

> I haven't practiced transitioning at all. It just happens. I guess my subconscious just thinks that I'm going to get up in my room. So I don't need to think about it.
> All of my WILDs start from me getting up from bed.



For my first few WILDS, and WBTBs it always started in my childhood bedroom for some reason. Transitioning at first will be hard, that is why people recommend having a few DILDs first, just to get the feel of your dreamworld. After about 10 or so LDs, I can pretty much will myself to do it whenever I take a nap, or attempt WBTB. Just keep up with the dream journals, and RCs, I never had much luck with the RC, because somehow I always knew I was in a dream.

----------


## MadMonkey

I am not good a WILD but I think I have gotten it a few times. I don't usualy feel much SP or hipnogogia but I have felt like my coverse and bed were the void. What I think is cool to do is to "swim" into the bed. I can push my arms in and it wars around me and I can push my dream body into the dream. Its a prety cool feeling. Most of the times I have woken up before I could get out of it but I think I remember coming out through the wall in my parents room once.

----------


## NrElAx

I've never got past sp into a lucid. That's why I vild because it always skips sp and I go directly into the dream. I like it because my mind usually just takes over and my visualization slowly starts coming to life.

----------


## topten35

The times i entered a dream from sp is when i was really sleepy, what happends is that, as i ride out the sp i just forget my physical and in about 25 minutes or so i enter a dream.  Right before i enter a dream, the physical world just disappears and the dream forms.  Haven't had sp in a month or so though.

----------


## Mugetsu

In a WILD, the way i transition into a dream is like a hallucination. I get a buzzing noise that circles around me and it starts to accelerate the deeper i am relaxed. Then i start to hallucinate about my room while my eyes are still closed then i start to see a vivid dream scene. One time i felt like someone was choking me and said something to me and it was really strong sensation around my neck and i ignored it . Another time my hand was shaking violently beside me for some reason and my heart was beating fast but i realize it was a hallucination. Then when i see the dream scene i wait until I'm fully immersed in the dream before i could move since i jumped the gun a couple of times losing a chance at a lucid dream.

----------


## menelvagor

So Mugetsu, you describe the rapid heart beating and physical shaking sensation as simply a hallucination that is part of the SP process? I've gotten here many times but haven't found a way to relax past it/ keep my mind simply observant to get into the dream scene visuals.. but you're saying that the shaking and etc is actually part of the hallucination itself, and once you've gotten there the dream scene should just appear?

----------


## Mugetsu

> So Mugetsu, you describe the rapid heart beating and physical shaking sensation as simply a hallucination that is part of the SP process? I've gotten here many times but haven't found a way to relax past it/ keep my mind simply observant to get into the dream scene visuals.. but you're saying that the shaking and etc is actually part of the hallucination itself, and once you've gotten there the dream scene should just appear?



Yes i say this because when I got to that point i can actually see my hand shaking which seemed to exaggerated to be real. Also the sensation of my heart beating was too shallow and did not feel as if it was my actual heart beating. I ignore the sensations since i know I'm right about to see a dream scene and jump in.

----------


## SuddenGun007

At first before being able to do WILDS, I thought I never could enter SP. That was my mistake, since everyone's SP is different, I was expecting the experiance someone else has had. Until I actually found out what my own SP felt like, it was hard to WILD. Once you enter the void, or if you are in SP a couple of minutes, don't be afraid to let your mind wander a little. So you can end up in a lucid dream, just don't fall to much asleep other whys you may miss the window of opportunity of entering the dream world.

----------


## Mzzkc

I never found a need to do anything special to transition. If you're falling asleep correctly, it'll happen on its own without any assistance.

Personally, I wouldn't recommend forcing things until you're comfortable enough with WILDing that you know what the whole process feels like from an intuitive standpoint.

----------

